Ask HN: What is your editor/terminal font and color scheme? - Ianvdl
======
codepunker
Roboto + Material from here" [https://github.com/equinusocio/material-
theme](https://github.com/equinusocio/material-theme)

------
panorama
I've used the RailsCasts theme[1] for ST2 for 3 years now. I've tried other
ones but always went back. I even use it for non-Rails development. It's just
got the right amount darkness and text color contrast which benefits
readability.

[1] [https://github.com/tdm00/sublime-theme-
railscasts](https://github.com/tdm00/sublime-theme-railscasts)

------
drakonka
Scheme: Wombat ([https://github.com/hermanschutte/phpstorm-
wombat](https://github.com/hermanschutte/phpstorm-wombat))

Font: Input Mono Narrow
([http://input.fontbureau.com/](http://input.fontbureau.com/))

------
anowlcalledjosh
I'm using Roboto Mono and the Paper theme from
[http://samuelhewitt.com/paper;](http://samuelhewitt.com/paper;) dark blue
background, light grey text and green/cyan prompt.

------
LarryMade2
My favorite terminal font right now is OCR-A green on black - love the retro
effect.

Mainly doing PHP editing in Aptana the theme is a variation of what I had used
on Quanta...

------
15DCFA8F
My terminal font of choice is Terminus, an elegant and readable font. For
color scheme, I use a slight modified solarized dark on Xfce Terminal.

------
divkakwani
Color Scheme - jellybeans; Font - Hack with vim

------
mbrock
I use Fantasque Sans Mono in a huge size, white on black with no syntax
highlighting.

------
crisopolis
iTerm2

Font: 14pt Anonymous Pro

Color Scheme: Defaults (thinking about switching to
[https://github.com/pstadler/optometrist](https://github.com/pstadler/optometrist))

------
0942v8653
Terminus and desert with vim

------
oweiler
Consolas + Mustang

------
miguelrochefort
Consolas is best.

